# Panama City Beach in July



## joshua (Jul 12, 2008)

The old lady wants to come down to lay on the beach in July First or Second week. What will be biting then. Will fishing from the beach be any good or where should I fish? What can be caught in the bay?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Kings, tarpon and jacks from the pier. Inshore fishing, I'd wade fish in the bay early in the morning, late in the evening or when it rains. Water will be pretty hot so you'll need to fish those times to find active fish.


----------



## joshua (Jul 12, 2008)

Anything from the surf or the jettie? Is there a good place to fish from the beach or to many swimmers? We fished from a place over in the bay in Panama City you could park your car and get out and there was the water I guess it was like some kind of dock. Are places like this good to fish? Are the catfish anygood to eat?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can catch some nice mangrove snapper from the jetties with live shrimp if you use light line and small hooks.


----------



## jlk0007 (Apr 30, 2008)

As for the catfish being any good to eat. The answer is NO on the normal hardheads, but the sailcats are pretty good.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Keep watching the oil spill as the oil is now just seven miles from Panama City Beach.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Oil is currently 110 miles West of Panama City... According to NOAA it's 10 miles offshore of Pennsacola.


http://www.examiner.com/x-48107-Gul...-projection-maps-weather-outlook-loop-current


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Kingfshr your right,I had a brain fart.Panama City,Pennsacola,Tallahassee,they're all part of Alabama!


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah and Jacksonville might as well be in Georgia. LOL


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Wear your boots and a face mask. As for fishing, you should have no trouble catching tar balls, dead birds, rotting fish, etc.


----------



## joshua (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like we need to make new plans. I am going to get banned from Florida. Made plans to come down this year oil is going to hit the beach. The last time we made plans and made the trip I was talking to a guy that said fishing was great come on down and was very helpful. he was from one of the bait stores and a few days before we left he stopped emailing me no more fishing info.. When we got to the beach nothing but dead fish. It was a wounderful October vacation with RED TIDE.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 20, 2010)

sprtsracer said:


> Wear your boots and a face mask. As for fishing, you should have no trouble catching tar balls, dead birds, rotting fish, etc.



Caught these last week in PCB. Tar balls are only oil showing thus far.




















These were caught yesterday morning on the pier:


----------



## BRFL (May 10, 2010)

Any signs of oil Robert? I always see your posts and its like I already know you from the Emerald Coast Site. And is that a V Staal you got? nice...:fishing: I plan on being down there this weekend.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 20, 2010)

BRFL said:


> Any signs of oil Robert? I always see your posts and its like I already know you from the Emerald Coast Site. And is that a V Staal you got? nice...:fishing: I plan on being down there this weekend.


I saw no oil but there have been some tar balls wash ashore since I left. I think the main oil is being pushed back to the West by the winds again now. The fishing should be fine.

Yes, that is a VS 250. 

I have been home for 4 days and am getting antsy again. Might just see you down there. :fishing:


----------



## Alleykat (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm heading down to PCB for the first time next week, I'm looking to do a little pier fishing, but mostly surf fishing. I currently have a 9' diawa 1-5 oz. rod and reel combo as well as a 7' .5-3oz combo (d-wave series). Will these rigs be adequate for surf fishing PCB, I bought them for surf fishing in Hatteras and they worked well for a few big blues and a couple red drum.

All info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BRFL (May 10, 2010)

robertyb said:


> I saw no oil but there have been some tar balls wash ashore since I left. I think the main oil is being pushed back to the West by the winds again now. The fishing should be fine.
> 
> Yes, that is a VS 250.
> 
> I have been home for 4 days and am getting antsy again. Might just see you down there. :fishing:


I hope the winds keep blowing the oil west until a better containment plan is hatched. And definitely, nice reel! Ill be there Sunday and Monday so I hope to see you there.


----------

